# Working Puzzle with Neocubes (Magnets)



## Ffrangconator (Oct 29, 2011)

I have come up with a new use for Neoballs, (kind of like the neocube).
It is a shifting puzzle with four colours I call the NeoShift:


Scrambled:


12x2 Monster Neoshift:


Video:
[youtubehd]1gm5-W8w1RA[/youtubehd]


----------



## aronpm (Oct 29, 2011)

That does look pretty cool.


----------



## Julian (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cool! The original challenge appeals to me more than any of the others.

Nice Gear Shift, by the way


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 29, 2011)

Neat concept! 

Looks quite intriguing.


----------



## Neodymo (Jan 30, 2012)

found a new forum about Neocubes: www.neodymo.com (that's me .
still not too many members, you are invited to join us.
[surely it won't make the huge interest like speedcubing, but neocubes are nice, too]


----------

